# Before You Buy That "Cheap" Humidor...



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

I posted this in the "New Humi??" sticky, but I don't think this is germane to that topic. Mods, do as you will.

I've recently been reading thread after thread about people looking for "good deals" on humidors. Trouble is, they don't seem to ask the right questions. Nearly all the threads and posts seem only to center on price and aethetics. I think this is flawed.

While a fine finish and nice looking veneers might be an indication of craftmanship and pride, all price tells you is that, in most cases, quality materials and extensive labor have been sacrificed to keep costs down. I will use my two larger boxes as examples.

I have a limited edition RyJ 200ct box that retailed for $545. It has heavy piano hinges, has 4A veneers on the outside and what looks to be around 6 coats of clear. Most importantly the inside is made of 3/4 to 1" solid cedar. The trays are made of half inch cedar, as are the three dividers. The seal on this box is as good as I've ever seen, also being fashioned out of 3/8" stock. It is rock solid in terms of humidity and rebounds instantaneously after being opened and closed. It weighs something like 35lbs empty.

My other large vessle is a "cheap" 150ct, at $79.95. While the inlay and veneers are very attractive, neither hold up to close scrutiny. The inside is made of 1/2" cedar and the tray is made of 1/4" stock. While it also has a solid seal, I still have to recharge its beads more often, even though it is opened far less often.

The point to all this is that to a great extent, you _do_ get what you pay for. Think in terms of the internals of the humidor, first. Once you come upon a box with quality construction, then and only then, start contemplating outward aesthetics and finishes.

While that "cheaper than dirt" humidor may have a passable seal right now, will it remain so for years to come?

Most of us buy a humidor to keep for a lifetime. The money you spend today will likely be recouped in a month, or so, but you're going to have to live with that box a long, long time.

Hope this helps.


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks Don, I'm not in the market for a humi right now, but I really liked what you had to say.

:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Great post. I'll keep this in mind while I shop for my cabinet humidor.


----------



## yzingerr (Sep 4, 2009)

awesome post


----------



## redvette (Aug 18, 2009)

True words,I have a cheapy-cheap humidor that isnt that great but like the man said,you do get what you pay for... Recently picked up a nicer humidor and the difference in craftmanship is night and day. And since it was an imperfect (tiny little scratch on back!lol) I only paid a few bucks more. How and where you shop helps to :biggrin: .


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Great post. In my experience, in order for a "cheap humidor" to be decent it has to be a smaller one, such as a 20ct. There are usually good deals on these on CBid. However, when looking for larger ones that are good quality the money means alot.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Good post Don... I'm a firm believer in "You get what you pay for". Hope this helps out alot of people who are in the market for a new humi.:nod:


----------



## ungarsfragile (Sep 22, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> Most of us buy a humidor to keep for a lifetime. The money you spend today will likely be recouped in a month, or so, but you're going to have to live with that box a long, long time.


I don't know how true that is- it seems every time I get a new humidor, within a year I realize it's too small!

ah well, my friends love taking my old hand-me-downs..


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I agree with you that you get what you pay for esp. when it comes to humidors. While I have 4 of them and have gotten some great deals on them each one of them does the job and keeps my cigars at the RH i want to keep them. They seal perfectly and I have never had any issues with them. Conversely I have had humidors that I picked up on the cheap and you can tell right away that they aren't as efficient and I sent them back.


----------



## trendo (Aug 27, 2009)

I couldn't agree more. 

As some of you may remember, I recently returned a Xikar humidor because i was not happy with the quality. I figured that I should go ahead and spend the money and get something I would be happy with. After researching many manufactures I figured I would give Daniel marshal a try. I knew his stuff was nice, but I never thought i could afford it. After a quick email I found out that I could get some of his products for the same price as the Xikar I just returned. After some thinking (and countless email questions) I decided on a cabinet. I received it last week, and it its beautiful, with excellent craftsmanship. And to top it all off, i got it shipped to my door for the same price as a "cheap" cabinet sold by many online retailers.

Bottom line, spend the time to find something you will be happy with. A little extra research will pay off in the end.


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Great post Don, In my experience you only get what you've payed for.


----------



## golfermd (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks for the great post, Don (also good to see you again). I once heard a saying that "If you buy quality you will never be disappointed." Although I may not buy as many things as others, I buy good things that last for a long time.eace:


----------



## Nitrosportman (Oct 26, 2009)

hmmm, I like your theory but, I think alot of us, including me, buy smaller cheaper humidors while we are first starting out. I currently have 8 -20ct humi's now ! Yes, while i may have spent money now i learned very important lessons about my likes and dislikes plus the 20ct's got me through and kept my cigars in "good enough" condition until i have enough funds to get the humi i want or until i find the humi that really tickles the pickle i do agree with you on the fact that you get what you pay for but on the other hand this is one of those things (like motorcycle racing) that never ends its constantly growing and evolving 


and yes my vinotemp is on the way lol i'm sure i'll be buying a bigger one soon but for the mean time it will do i am going to have to challenge myself to fill it up though!!!


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

Great advice!! Whenever I get in the market for a larger humidor (which probably will not be long), I will definitely heed your suggestions. :thumb:


----------



## bs240 (Sep 28, 2009)

Great Post


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

Great job Don.


----------

